# RAM Usage out of the ordinary.



## isthisevenright (Sep 10, 2017)

So, I've had this problem for some time, but never reached the point of figuring it out. Im not a tech person, and often find trouble knowing what people want me to do to fix these "issues".

So here's the thing.

I have 4 gb of RAM installed in my computer, I boot up the computer, wait a bit, open the task manager and... oh... Almost 60% of my RAM is being used when there is literally only Steam and Discord running (also Steelseries Engine).

So today I went to the User tab in task manager (where I only have 1 user), and found out that the RAM usage of this single user, is always, ALWAYS lower than the Task Manager tells me it is overall. I find it weird since the process are the same, and the value is where it should be.

With everything I want open (including chrome) I have a 75% usage overall, but when I check the User, it shows only 50%, and that's the value that it should have. 

Sorry if I explained pretty badly, but I think I got what I wanted to "fix", in fact, I'd like to know if it's something related to malware, even though I haven't been in malware spooky places on the web, neither installed something unknown.

These are some screeshots, they are in Portuguese, yes... but based on the location you can quite get it. 
Bits are a universal language I guess.

Edit:Fixed some grammar.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

4GB is becoming a bare minimum for Windows now and really shouldn't be used on Windows 10. I have 16GB of memory and average a 4.4GB use of memory with Chrome and Discord.

I would advise you upgrade your memory to 8GB instead of 4GB.


----------



## isthisevenright (Sep 10, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> 4GB is becoming a bare minimum for Windows now and really shouldn't be used on Windows 10. I have 16GB of memory and average a 4.4GB use of memory with Chrome and Discord.
> 
> I would advise you upgrade your memory to 8GB instead of 4GB.


Yeah, unfortunately that's not going to happen soon.
I've had this PC for 2 years now, and I'm relatively young, so getting a "big" upgrade will be hard for the next, like, 2/3 years... Unless something happens, you never know the future right?

But I appreciate the reply, I guess it's reasonable enough.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First try a Clean Boot. If this works, then add one _startup _item or _service_ at a time and reboot each time. When the memory starts peaking, you will know what the problematic program or driver is that is causing the memory leak. 
BTW, replacing your two 2GB RAM modules with two 4GB modules, is not a_ Big_ upgrade, this should be under $100 US, and very easy to do and take no time. It will improve your computers performance especially with games.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

For start running 32bit programmes uses more memory,

I have 4gb ram on my machine and 2gb ram video card this way my graphics card free's up system memory so if you're using an onboard graphics card you will use more memory, so you can either upgrade your ram or buy and pci express video card to free up system memory.

Also use malwarebytes to check your system.

https://www.malwarebytes.com/

run msconfig in the search box type in msconfig then click on the msconfig app
click on the start up tab and unselect things you don't use on start up click apply this will stop programmes you don't use.

another programme to use is ccleaner.

CCleaner - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## isthisevenright (Sep 10, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> First try a Clean Boot. If this works, then add one _startup _item or _service_ at a time and reboot each time. When the memory starts peaking, you will know what the problematic program or driver is that is causing the memory leak.
> BTW, replacing your two 2GB RAM modules with two 4GB modules, is not a_ Big_ upgrade, this should be under $100 US, and very easy to do and take no time. It will improve your computers performance especially with games.


Ok, thanks for the help


----------



## isthisevenright (Sep 10, 2017)

steve32mids said:


> For start running 32bit programmes uses more memory,
> 
> I have 4gb ram on my machine and 2gb ram video card this way my graphics card free's up system memory so if you're using an onboard graphics card you will use more memory, so you can either upgrade your ram or buy and pci express video card to free up system memory.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help


----------



## isthisevenright (Sep 10, 2017)

steve32mids said:


> For start running 32bit programmes uses more memory,
> 
> I have 4gb ram on my machine and 2gb ram video card this way my graphics card free's up system memory so if you're using an onboard graphics card you will use more memory, so you can either upgrade your ram or buy and pci express video card to free up system memory.
> 
> ...


I have both, CC and Malwarebits


----------

